

Givv.org - interesting approach to manage your donations - BvS
http://givv.org/

======
jfischer
I find this interesting not so much because of the budgeting features but
because you don't have to give your personal info to the charities. I don't
like giving to a charity and then finding myself on their mailing lists for
the next 5 years. Even worse is when they sell your info on their mailing list
-- it isn't always easy to find out how to get off that stuff. I've been
thinking for a while that someone should build an app to mediate between
charities and donors for this reason.

An added benefit is that they can give you a single statement for your taxes.
I assume that, from the IRS's perspective, you are just giving to givv.org, a
non-profit.

~~~
mos1
Is givv.org a 501c3?

They don't state this on their website, and they claim you can give to anyone,
not just charities, which makes me wonder if you lose the tax-deductibility by
using givv.

~~~
pohl
It doesn't look like they need to be 501c3 themselves, because they are merely
an intermediary. It's strange that this is not obvious from the site, but in
the 3-minute video, they said "...and at the end of the year you get a nice
tax report of everyone you've given to..."

------
piranha
that's the same as flattr, right?

~~~
aw3c2
Nope, this is "To as many nonprofits as you like." only

